# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Unable to Report a New User's First Post

## AliGW

I only seem able to add reputation, and of course that is not appropriate here:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...d-cracker.html

Hopefully a mod will deal with this and then delete my link above.

----------


## Pete_UK

Maybe someone else reported the thread before you - then the Report Post icon disappears. Anyway, the link is no longer valid, so presumably a Mod has deleted the thread.

Pete

----------


## Fotis1991

> Maybe someone else reported the thread before you - then the Report Post icon disappears. Anyway, the link is no longer valid, so presumably a Mod has deleted the thread.
> 
> Pete



 :Smilie: 

.....................

----------

